# Panning for gold on lake Michigan beaches



## greg.bayley

It was good to see all the old posts on Lake Michigan Gold. I got interested from watching Mt Pabst Blue Ribbion dragging his butt 3 hours from Wisconsin to Lake Superior in the search and discovery of gold flour. He also hits rivers but doesn’t usually give locations. He’s got about methods and equipment if you watch him enough. Latest episodes has him camped out in a brand new 40’ (I’m guessing) RV trailer. It’s nice. He works at it very hard. The beer is his catalyst (I don’t want to hear from any chemists that beer shouldn’t be considered a catalyst, we are talking about brain chemistry and human behavior). Again, thanks for the goos info, if anybody has anything new to add please post. My family had a place on Lake Huron for 40 years with a beach. I was the last to own it. If I would have known about this my front beach would have looked like a cement mining site.


----------



## Chessieman

I think that was the same guy I watched on YouTube. I watch that and think what you could do there coming in by boat and spending three days. There is Gold in all of Michigan, the early pioneers would sometimes pay their taxes with their earnings but a lot of hours panning it. Pictured is a piece I have to crush that my detector says has Gold. I found this in my field, broken off from a larger piece that was not "hot". In the sunlight you can see the glistening.


----------



## 6thMichCav

Undoubtedly saw gold veins in quartz gravel as a kid, but felt it had to be pyrite. Now I’m fairly sure I chucked aside my share of gold-bearing quartz just screwing around on a warm summer day with a face mask and an inner tube. But good luck panning enough gravel to find gold-veined quartz.


----------



## Fishndude

Welcome to Michigan Sportsman. That last post on this thread, before yours, is 7+ years old. I have never heard of mining cement.


----------



## Petronius

6thMichCav said:


> Undoubtedly saw gold veins in quartz gravel as a kid, but felt it had to be pyrite. Now I’m fairly sure I chucked aside my share of gold-bearing quartz just screwing around on a warm summer day with a face mask and an inner tube. But good luck panning enough gravel to find gold-veined quartz.


I have a piece of quartz that’s about 2-3 in. x 5 in. that has gold running through it.


----------



## Chessieman

Interesting long read here, you will have to go to page one on the link below.
The gist of it is of a guy working a old 1880's hydro wash in the early 30's. 









** Lost Gold At The Dead Man's Mine ** A Miners Journal **







www.detectorprospector.com


----------

